# 2 Betriebssysteme, wie kann ich mein altes Betriebssystem wieder benutzen??



## edka (9. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
hatte auf meinem Rechner Windows XP drauf und hab heute Windows 7 Installiert ohne XP zu löschen,nun kann ich XP nicht mehr starten bzw find nichts womit ich es starten könnte.Wenn ich den Rechner anmache,startet automatisch Windows 7

Könnt ihr mir Helfen und sagen wie ich an mein altes XP wieder rankomm 

lg edka


----------



## True Monkey (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: 2 Betreibssysteme,wie kann ich mein altes Betriebssystem wieder benutzen??*

Eine Frage ....du hast schon eine extra Partition für Win 7 genommen ?


----------



## edka (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: 2 Betreibssysteme,wie kann ich mein altes Betriebssystem wieder benutzen??*

Das ist ja das komische,ich wurde beim installieren nicht nach partition erstellen gefragt sondern windows 7 hat einfach installiert!

Wenn ich auf die Festplatte klicke find ich schon noch die ganzen daten von XP und das Betriebssystem auch,weiß nur nicht ob es wirklich noch existiert?!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: 2 Betreibssysteme,wie kann ich mein altes Betriebssystem wieder benutzen??*

Was soll ich jetzt darauf antworten oder wie soll ich es dir am schonensten beibringen??
Aber dein xp hat für alle Zeit denn Löffel abgegeben, es ist hin, aus die Maus, übern Jordan, es ist jetzt da wo alle guten Betriebsysteme hinkommen, schluchts.

                                             R.I.P


----------



## El_Lute (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: 2 Betreibssysteme,wie kann ich mein altes Betriebssystem wieder benutzen??*

Hast du unter Systemsteuerung\System und Sicherheit\System\Starten und Wiederherstellen\Einstellungen, eine Auswahl unter "Standartbetriebssystem" ? 

Und hast du da einen Haken gesetzt bei "Anzeigedauer der Betriessystemliste" ?


----------



## edka (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: 2 Betreibssysteme,wie kann ich mein altes Betriebssystem wieder benutzen??*



El_Lute schrieb:


> Hast du unter Systemsteuerung\System und Sicherheit\System\Starten und Wiederherstellen\Einstellungen, eine Auswahl unter "Standartbetriebssystem" ?
> 
> Und hast du da einen Haken gesetzt bei "Anzeigedauer der Betriessystemliste" ?




Hi,
also bei mir ist es genau so wie auf deinem Bild,auswahl hab ich keine...

: http://i50.tinypic.com/2ns2dm8.jpg

Wenn ich an mein XP nicht mehr ran kann,kann ich dann wenigstens das XP Betriebssystem löschen damit nichts mehr davon übrig bleibt ??


----------



## True Monkey (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: 2 Betreibssysteme,wie kann ich mein altes Betriebssystem wieder benutzen??*

Wenn dein XP eh nicht mehr funzt und dein Win 7 ja auch neu ist würde ich formatieren und Win 7 nochmal neu machen um eventuelen Probs aus dem Weg zu gehen .


----------



## edka (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: 2 Betreibssysteme,wie kann ich mein altes Betriebssystem wieder benutzen??*

Hab jetzt Win7 schon so auf mich eingestellt das ich das sehr ungerne mache,und die Bilder,Musik usw was da drauf ist hab ich nirgendwo mehr also formatieren wirklich sehr ungerne,lieber das alte Betriebssystem irgendwie löschen damit ich nur noch die Dateien von Windows7 habe

lg


----------



## edka (10. Januar 2010)

Könnte mir da bitte jemand helfen wie ich das machen kann,also die ganzen XP Daten löschen ohne die komplette Festplatte zu formatieren 

lg edka


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2010)

Kannst du nicht.
Du hast Sieben über XP drüber installiert, die XP Daten sind jetzt weg.
Um ein sauberes System zu bekommen, solltest du nochmal neu formatieren und Sieben neu installieren.


----------



## Edguy (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: 2 Betreibssysteme,wie kann ich mein altes Betriebssystem wieder benutzen??*



edka schrieb:


> Hab jetzt Win7 schon so auf mich eingestellt das ich das sehr ungerne mache,und die Bilder,Musik usw was da drauf ist hab ich nirgendwo mehr also formatieren wirklich sehr ungerne,lieber das alte Betriebssystem irgendwie löschen damit ich nur noch die Dateien von Windows7 habe



Wenn es dir die "Mühe" nicht wert ist, neuzuinstallieren und deine Daten extern zu sichern.....

....dann lass es einfach wie´s ist. 

Ich würde mich lieber mit einigen "verlorener" Stunden abfinden, als zu wissen, dass mein System nicht auf eine leere Partition installiert wurde.


----------



## laurens (10. Januar 2010)

Ich verstehe nicht so ganz, wie das unbemerkt passieren kann. Denn bei der Art der Installation bekommt man den Hinweis, dass eine evtl. bestehende OS-Installation nicht mehr nutzbar ist und nach der Installation als ****.old zu finden ist.
Wenn mann jedoch auf benutzerdefinierte Installation geht, bekommt man alle Partitionen und Festplatten zum Auswählen zu Gesicht.

Es bleibt dir eigentlich nur, sauber neu installieren.
Wenn du beides willst, xp zuerst, dann W7 und mit z.B. EasyBCD die Bootauswahl anpassen.


----------



## edka (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: 2 Betreibssysteme,wie kann ich mein altes Betriebssystem wieder benutzen??*



Edguy schrieb:


> Ich würde mich lieber mit einigen "verlorener" Stunden abfinden, als zu wissen, dass mein System nicht auf eine leere Partition installiert wurde.



Ist es denn so schlimm wenn Win 7 nicht auf eine leere Partition installiert ist??Hat das irgendwelche nachteile??

Mich stört es ja eig. nicht das XP noch vorhanden ist,wollt es eig nur löschen um Speicherplatz zu gewinnen.


----------



## True Monkey (10. Januar 2010)

Hmm....um es dir mal so zu erklären 

Jedesmal wenn du jetzt ein prob bekommst egal welcher Art weißt du nicht ob es am drunterliegenden XP liegt oder an etwas anderem.

So suchst du dir einen Wolf wenn was nicht funzt


----------



## edka (11. Januar 2010)

Achso okay,ich benutz mein Pc ja eig. nur für so kleinichkeiten wie _I_nternet,Musik und Filme usw aber werd trotzdem euren Rat befolgen und die Festplatte formatieren und win7 neu installieren  

Danke für die schnellen und hilfreichen Antworten


----------



## Knutowskie (13. Januar 2010)

Wenn man 7 installieren will und ab und an mal XP braucht, aber nicht ständig, würde ich empfehlen, sein altes OS mit Acronis zu sichern. Dieses Image kann man dann mit einem VMConverter zu einer virtuellen Maschine machen.
Dann kann man getrost die ganze Partition auf der Festplatte löschen. komplett weg! Dann schön 7 installieren (nich wundern, dauert manchma gefühlte 10 stunden bis da was losgeht) und wenn das fertig is, einfach den VMware Player kostenlos runterladen. Bing! schon hat man sein altes XP virtuell zur weiternutzung!

Nur fürs nächste ma edka. Diesmal bleibt dir wirklich nichts anderes übrig, als deine Daten zu sichern und alles platt zu machen...

MfG Knutowskie


----------

